# win 8 network problem



## toolgt4u (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey,

I just recently installed win 8 everything was working fine previously on win 7
but recently I noticed that when I try to connect to my universities wireless (which requires for us to login through
a redirected page) network, the connection doesnt connect. 

Although when I do it with an ethernet it automatically redirects me to that logon page and i'm able to use the
internet

I know that it worked before because as mentioned before it did work on win 7 just something is wrong on 8

Help pls???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Even though the issue is with an aspect of networking I think the Windows 8 forum is better suited, so I moved the thread from Networking.

What wireless adapter?

Is Windows 8 using the same wireless driver that was used with Windows 7?

What firewall?


----------



## toolgt4u (Apr 11, 2012)

broadcom 802.11n Network adapter....

and the firewall is the one that comes with windows essentials

it is the same driver as the win 7.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My best guess--and it's definitely only a guess--is that there is something about Windows 8 and that adapter that is going to require a driver update.


----------



## ada101 (Sep 12, 2010)

I had the same problem when i moved a windows 8 hard disk to another computer-therefore i had to reinstall the drivers for all the hardware. I had a DWA-125 in the computer and when i started up windows 8 in that computer for the first time it had already come with wifi drivers! heres the twist though: When i went to connect to the wifi the same thing that happened to you happened to me as well! For me to fix it i ended up having to install the windows 7 drivers for this adapter through device manager. I can find the drivers for the WiFi device for you, but first i need to know more about your device... What is the model number for this "broadcom 802.11n" network adapter?


----------



## toolgt4u (Apr 11, 2012)

Emmmmmm....where can i find the model number exactly :/ 
im a bit noobish o.o


----------



## toolgt4u (Apr 11, 2012)

its for a Hp G62 i dont know if that will help any :/


----------



## ada101 (Sep 12, 2010)

I quickly made a small video on how to find your wifi model. Hope it helps 
P.S.: You may want to view this video in full-screen and in 480-720p


----------



## toolgt4u (Apr 11, 2012)

First of all thank you Ada101.

ok so my etherenet is: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller.
and my wireless is: Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n.


----------



## ada101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you  I am looking for a driver now.


----------



## ada101 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have found a driver:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5lfsl66bok6sd
^^ that links to your folder with the drivers in a zip folder and 7zip. you will need 7zip to extract the drivers
download the 7zip, and then the driver zip file


----------

